# Miramar (Destin) Snorkel Reef 7/9/18



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Got an hour of bottom time yesterday at the snorkel reef about 300' off the beach yesterday. It's the Dolphin shaped one. 

They are extremely hard to find info about online, but yes you can see the edge of it from shore. They are directly south of the bathroom building just west of pompano Joe's. 

Would be a good snorkel spot for begginers but scuba is the way too go. We sat about 16' the entire dive, hit maybe half of the reefs. We hauled a kayak out there with 4 of us, then descended. 

Speared 3 black snapper and a spadefish. 

Saw trigger, remora, spadefish, 2 grouper, black snapper, puffer fish, and the usual reef fish. Tons and tons of bait, Ruby reds, pinner's, Croaker's, and birds diving the whole time. The amount of dead menhaden on the bottom was surprising. 

Also snorkeled the finger jetty, black snapper everywhere with the outgoing tide.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Pics


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I've been wanting to go there.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

dsar592 said:


> Thanks for the report. I've been wanting to go there.


No problem bud, I'm pretty dissappointed in the amount of information about it. There was a local out there filming a YouTube video to update the site, I should have asked him the info.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Has anyone dove the grayton, Navarre, or topsail reef?


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

I dove Navarre for my open water Cert this year. There were a few schools of spades I believe. We seen a couple sea turtle and the normal small reef fish. 

The reef was well marked with bouys. The reef itself looked to be the same disk style you were diving at Destin. We stayed about 12” down and was an enjoyable dive. We tried to go back the next weekend only to find red flags, that was my bad. Only bad thing is it’s a hike from the car to the water with gear. Oh and there are nice facilities and pavilions there also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Jealous of the spear fishing. I have yet to get into it just due to the fact that normal diving is expensive enough! lol


----------



## IslanderDiveCompany (Jul 22, 2018)

Nice Ever need another diver, send out an invite. Enjoy


----------



## RestoPrime (Mar 9, 2016)

Paddle a bit further out from the dolphin reef (~3/4 mile) and you can dive a group of about 30 structures in 60' of water. Miramar Patch reef is one super pyramid surrounded by an assortment of 30 pyramids and grouper hotels. 




NKlamerus said:


> Got an hour of bottom time yesterday at the snorkel reef about 300' off the beach yesterday. It's the Dolphin shaped one.
> 
> They are extremely hard to find info about online, but yes you can see the edge of it from shore. They are directly south of the bathroom building just west of pompano Joe's.
> 
> ...


----------



## RestoPrime (Mar 9, 2016)

https://www.co.walton.fl.us/DocumentCenter/View/29254/Walton-County-Public-Artificial-Reef-List


----------

